# PVM - PMI Gold Corporation



## System (10 December 2010)

PMI Gold Corporation (PVM) is a junior gold exploration company trading on the TSX Venture Exchange under the symbol PMV and on the Frankfurt Stock Exchange under the symbol A1C7LH.

PMI Gold controls 537 square kms of gold exploration concessions and mining leases in Ghana in the middle of one of the world's most productive gold mining areas, commonly known as the "Golden Triangle".

http://www.pmigoldcorp.com


----------



## boff (29 December 2010)

I bought into these guys a few minutes after they listed. They opened at 70c and I bought a parcel at 60c. They've since drifted down to 53c on what seems to me very low volume.
For a company that claims to have 2 million ounces coming on tap, a market cap under $100m seems low to me. Company propaganda can be found here http://www.pmigoldcorp.com/i/pdf/PMI_FactSheet.pdf


----------



## quickfox12 (18 October 2011)

270 % increase in Obotan Project Gold Resources - Oct 14

Share price shoot to $1.20 - $1.30 from .60s


----------



## mr. jeff (6 February 2012)

Baillieu coverage:

http://www.pmigoldcorp.com/i/pdf/BaillieuReport-Dec2011.pdf

Might be worth a read for the interested. Pretty decent resource shaping up. May be an early takeover target.


----------



## prawn_86 (20 February 2012)

Got alerted to this from a mate. Double top forming?

Anyone watching this one?


----------



## Althom (9 May 2012)

Management have no experience in Ghana - best bet for this is for someone to step in and take them out


----------



## tigerboi (31 May 2012)

*Re: PVM - PMI Gold Corporation,my first look at PVM...TB*

i got put onto this by the fund i found recently called fairview equity who are only small but 

a very good performer just one of the options i am looking to as to where to

invest lifetime payout so.here is what fairview said about PVM...TB


"PMI Corporation (PVM) is a Ghanaian based, high grade, open pit gold mine developer. We believed

the discount it trades on to both the overall gold sector and its West African peers is excessive and it

was added to the fund during March."


----------



## springhill (31 July 2012)

*Encouraging Shallow Gold Intersections Recorded at PMI Gold’s Afiefiso Prospect, Ghana*

Key Points
• Drilling completed and all assay results received from first pass Aircore exploration drilling undertaken by PMI at the Afiefiso Prospect, located 12km south-west of the Obotan Gold Project.
• Shallow mineralization intersected over previously defined gold in soil anomaly.
• Afiefiso lies within the Asankrangwa Gold Belt and located near the junction of the prospective Fromenda Shear with favourable east-northeast trending cross-cutting structures.
• Aircore drilling program represents first exploration campaign by PMI at Afiefiso.
• Encouraging results include:
o 16m @ 1.73 g/t Au from 11m (including 3m @ 7.58 g/t Au from 19m)
o 15m @ 1.16 g/t Au from 48m (including 2m @ 4.99 g/t Au from 48m)
o 3m @ 13.64 g/t Au from 12m (including 1m @ 40.57 g/t Au from 12m)


----------



## Gringotts Bank (21 September 2012)

PVM has a rounded bottom/cup formation which is 2/3 complete.  They are usually good continuation patterns.

Breakout price probably still at 94c (or 97.5c).  Currently 93c.

If it forms a 'handle', a low of 87 would be optimal entry (blue horizontal).

Full completion of the cup would be 1.30, but I think 1.20 a better target (blue parallels).


----------



## mr. jeff (5 October 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> PVM has a rounded bottom/cup formation which is 2/3 complete.  They are usually good continuation patterns.
> 
> Breakout price probably still at 94c (or 97.5c).  Currently 93c.
> 
> ...




I agree with what you have already said,




I see that 90c level as quite significant, and that low volume down bar as the perfect entry point. Next week will give us the answer, but at this stage thanks to Gringotts Bank for pointing this out. A good entry point and an easy 1.20 target, all things going well.


----------



## mr. jeff (11 October 2012)

mr. jeff said:


> I agree with what you have already said,
> 
> View attachment 49206
> 
> ...




Ha what a good lesson on checking cash at bank
Capital raising announced and a serious drop today.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 October 2012)

mr. jeff said:


> Ha what a good lesson on checking cash at bank
> Capital raising announced and a serious drop today.




A spanner in the works.  I've decided to hold for now and see if the pattern can re-establish itself.  Did you sell Jeff?


----------



## mr. jeff (11 October 2012)

CR priced at 84c, closing price 85c. Damage is already done, couldn't step aside but I onnly have a small amount so I am not crying. 
This will most likely kill the action until November 13th unless gold starts moving strongly up or there is a significant intersection. At this stage anything could happen, but a stupid mistake nonetheless.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (12 October 2012)

Good support out there.  I get the feeling this company looks after its shareholders.


----------



## System (11 February 2014)

On February 10th, 2014, PMI Gold Corporation Limited (PVM) was removed from the ASX's official list following completion of the statutory plan of arrangement and approval by the Supreme Court of British Columbia.


----------

